# Anyone hazard a guess at my BF%?



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Hi. I have been doing Intermittent Fasting for about 2 months. I am quite happy with how things are going. I don't trust the machines in Boots - I wonder if anyone would give their opinion?

Here are some pictures.




























Mr Gum


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Id get some chow down you dude...

This cant be healthy.

Im sorry but you kinda look like a size 0 model

Geo


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

around 6-7%?

what are your goals?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm id say around 5% bud


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 

@gerg. My goals are to get lean and ripped. I mainly train Ross Enamait style as I want to improve my fitness for kickboxing.

gum


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

why have you got a circle on your belly are you being used for target practice:laugh:


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

8%??????


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

what's your diet like? you might find your performance increases if you raise your body fat % slightly.

take a look at the zone diet which is designed for increasing performance. usually when athletes try to lean out too much their performance suffers. for athletes who engage in a lot of activity they recommend doubling the number of fat blocks.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

MrGum said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> @gerg. My goals are to get lean and ripped. I mainly train Ross Enamait style as I want to improve my fitness for kickboxing.
> 
> gum


Id forget about the goal of ' getting lean and ripped ' as your there. What you need as an apparent Ectomorph, is to get plenty of good food down you and if yor lifting weights, stick to basic lifts!!!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

gerg said:


> what's your diet like? you might find your performance increases if you raise your body fat % slightly.
> 
> take a look at the zone diet which is designed for increasing performance. usually when athletes try to lean out too much their performance suffers. for athletes who engage in a lot of activity they recommend doubling the number of fat blocks.


Thanks gerg - I'll have a look at the zone diet. I am a vegan. My diet is pretty good.



BRABUS said:


> Id forget about the goal of ' getting lean and ripped ' as your there. What you need as an apparent Ectomorph, is to get plenty of good food down you and if yor lifting weights, stick to basic lifts!!!


Thanks Brabus. I do a couple of strength workouts per week and it's mainly basic lifts: deadlift, squat, bench, row, military press. Have a look at my journal, if you like!

gum


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

5 or 6% but you look sick and awfull mate.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

eat some food, drink some water bro


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Gummy,too low mate

Have you gone too low on carbs/fats?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Out of interest, how does a vegan get enough protein?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Out of interest, how does a vegan get enough protein?


soya.. although i'm not sure you can ever get a complete protien as a vegan.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

From grains,seeds,nuts,legumes,beans,hemp,soy.

Combining these foods will provide a "complete" protein.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Out of interest, how does a vegan get enough protein?


seeds, nuts, pulses, beans, wholegrains etc.

gum


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Gummy,too low mate
> 
> Have you gone too low on carbs/fats?


Well, I've been "cutting" fairly aggressively. I might ease up a little:whistling:.

Thanks for the replies, everyone - even Con:tongue:.

gum


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Well, I've been "cutting" fairly aggressively. I might ease up a little:whistling:.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everyone - even Con:tongue:.
> 
> gum


Up the cals,train heavy,keep the cardio,enough recovery and jobs a good un 

All the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimbob88 (Dec 30, 2008)

i agree with everyone else probs about 5% but way to low to be when you have such low muscle mass. not good for you mate hope you have alt of protein or you are going to have some proper muscle waste if not your organs eat or go docter!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

up th kcals and start lifting


----------



## trapover (Dec 26, 2007)

so what was your actual measured bodyfat out of interest....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

laurie g said:


> why have you got a circle on your belly are you being used for target practice:laugh:


its the Mysterons... quick, call Spectrum and get Captain Scarlet down there now!!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

New picture. A shade under 10 stone this week:tongue:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Are you trying to stay in a wieght limit for kickboxing? if so i think it would be easier and better for your health to eat more and move up a wieght class.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

8.2688921% Vascular forearms, but get some food down you! Also is that circle on your chest a tattoo?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

must be a tattoo! or he hasnt washed between pics lmao.

i personally wouldnt want to draw to much attention to my collar plexus if you intend to compete never mind mark out an obvious target lol.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Stop cutting and start eating normally again and put some bodyfat on- you are way too low. I am worried about you.


Thanks GG. Don't worry, I am eating a little more as of this week. 



nemises_gendo said:


> Are you trying to stay in a wieght limit for kickboxing? if so i think it would be easier and better for your health to eat more and move up a wieght class.


Yep - hoping to compete in 60-65kg. I think I am better in this class :confused1:



MaKaVeLi said:


> 8.2688921% Vascular forearms, but get some food down you! Also is that circle on your chest a tattoo?


Yes, it is a tattoo!!



nemises_gendo said:


> i personally wouldnt want to draw to much attention to my collar plexus if you intend to compete never mind mark out an obvious target lol.


Good point, oops!

Thanks for the replies everyone. I think I will let my weight increase a little, but I am enjoying being lighter and leaner!

gummy


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

looks like your losing muscle, gotta agree with that point your biceps look to be shrinking mate, this cant be healthy dude i know jesus did it for 40days and nights but comeon he had magic powers lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

8%


----------

